# Pillar drill chuck removal



## shipbadger (6 Feb 2015)

Hi all,

I've posted this here 'cos I'm not sure where else it should go, moderators please move if you think it should be elsewhere.

I have a Record DMD 24A pillar drill, one of the last in blue before the change to yellow and green livery. It's done a fair amount of work and when I grab the end of a largish drill bit and wiggle it about there is now discernable play. Without dismantling anything I've come to the opinion that the spindle of the drill is OK but that the chuck is showing wear. I'd like to replace the chuck, and therein lies the problem. I'm assuming I'll need a couple of tapered wedges to remove it but, a trawl of the internet says the drill has a JT6 taper (doesn't say male or female) or that the chuck is fixed. I will contact Record Power and seek their advice but wondered if anybody on this forum had any advice, had done the job themselves or could offer anything that I maight find of use.

Thanks in advance,

Tony Comber


----------



## Hemsby (6 Feb 2015)

Hi 

Almost certain the shaft will have the male taper. These are what u probably need (hammer) Cheap & Speedy delivery from the company.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue ... ges-Drifts

Keith


----------



## shipbadger (28 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I've now removed the chuck which as suspected was worn. Unfortunately there is also some play in the spindle but it is not uniform throughout it's length. The machine is mainly used for woodworking but has done it's share of heavy duty drilling in metal in the past so I guess it's just wear over time. A new chuck will reduce most of the slop however.

Tony Comber


----------

